# Decoy Bags



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who makes the best,strongest decoy bags to put full bodies in?

What size bags works the best to put fullbodies in and how many will fit?

Put the flocked heads in a seperate bag????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm not sure about the bags, (our bag is enclosed with wheels  ) but put the flocked heads in a different container. Unless you have to walk them into the field, I would use a rubbermaid type container. Less wear on the flocking.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Try to find some big gravel bags, we had abunch in our shop this spring and stacked stacked them with our snow floaters. We got 140 some decoys in 3 bags.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I received a FA decoy blind for Christmas a few years. It is very heavy duty, has bird holders. I have gotten 4 doz duck decoys in it. I know with that thing full of decoys and dead birds I can barely move it yet it keeps taking a beating.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Where do you buy gravel bags?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think if you went to a Grain Elevator they could have them too. They also use these huge bags to carry corn seed and sorbeans for planting.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ken another option if you don't have a trailor and your trying to get your full bodies out is getting a 12 foot wood pole. You can usually get 8 or 9 decoys on a pole and two guys can carry two poles.

Are you just wanting bags to store your FBs in or???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

PC...yes I am looking for bags to store them in.My brother just bought a 12 foot trailer and we are getting 2 doz. each Canada and Snow Fullbodies.

Right now we have 4 doz fullbodies and are using Texas Rags mesh decoy bags.They hold up pretty good. They hold 4 Bigfoots each.Just wondering what everybody else is using.Don't want to just throw them in loose.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

You can get a dozen BigFoot Floaters in a Cabelas two man decoy bag pretty easy, not sure how many fullbodies though.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

A doz FB's fit into the two man bag also after you learn the tricks to packing it and best of all they are light enough to carry by yourself.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If your going to store them in the trailer you may want to just put a blanket on the trailor floor to prevent rubbing and then put a cargo net over to hold them down. Seems a little easer/faster than bagging them all the time. Otherwise I think those gravel bags would probably be the cheapest especially if you could get used ones. Of course I may just be way off track.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Landscaping tarps are perfect for putting between your layers of decoys when just storing them in a trailer. I also like the 2 man bags out of Cabelas, good for a dozen or so fullbodies.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Have you checked out www.customdecoybags.com They have a full body bag that looks like it would do the trick but they're pretty spendy.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

GB3,
Are talking about gravity bags?

You ca ask for them at a grain elevator, they hold seed with loops at the top to pick up with a forklift. I think they have a tie at the bottom so when you pick them up you can dump the seed out the bottom. I hauled a ton of soybeans using a gravity bag. They should hold quite a few full bodies.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep that is exactly what im talking about. :lol:


----------

